# Slickest quick detailer/spray wax/ sealant youve used?



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

So Ive just coated my car and my brothers car with Cquartz Lite and Cancoat, love the durability and water behaviour on them but I dont like the lack of slickness of them.

I want something I can use after every wash to add the slickness missing. I know then the properties of the coatings will be covered with the last thing used but im not fussed as I know the coating is under there.

2 of the slickest ice used is carpro reload and the new Shift waterless wash. But I think a quick detailer would suit me better.

Any ideas guys?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Detailed Online Ceramic Elite detailer certainly fits the brief:thumb:

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Chemical Guys V07 for me, super slick, lovely to use, lovely finish.

Doesn’t bead well, so unless it is a garage queen, mix in a bit of Sonax BSD.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Gyeon ceramic detailer? Very good product. 
Slickest though, beadmaker or m&k wax+

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

i find cancoat pretty slick!

that being said, you can do dyi elixir: ech2o, reload and distilled water.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

That’s easy. Chemical guys speed wipe, closely followed by V7


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

It's not easily available in the UK but I've been using Bowden's Own Fully Slick version 2 and it lives up to its name!


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Yellow Dave said:


> That's easy. Chemical guys speed wipe, closely followed by V7


I used a bottle of speed wipe a few years ago and I must say I remember it being very glossy and slick. smells nice too.

I now use Tac system Shinee Wax as I prefer the look.


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

The slickest QD I have ever used has got to be Infinity Wax Ceramic QD. White liquid one. Beads are top notch and the slickness makes even a badly contaminated panel feel slick


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

Garage therapy 2 QD or Sigma are amzing products. Sigma will be best for you I would think.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Yeah Sigma is awesome to use


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Beadmaker is up there with the slickest for me. 

Others I have tried seem pretty similar but Beadmaker just has the slickness edge in my opinion.


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

Another vote for beadmaker, although you may lose some of the hydrofobics of the coating with beadmaker on top, it is easy to remove should you want to restore the properties of the coating.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

66Rob said:


> Beadmaker is up there with the slickest for me.
> 
> Others I have tried seem pretty similar but Beadmaker just has the slickness edge in my opinion.





JU5T1N said:


> Another vote for beadmaker, although you may lose some of the hydrofobics of the coating with beadmaker on top, it is easy to remove should you want to restore the properties of the coating.


OP didn't ask for durability, so Beadmaker it is.:thumb:


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone, lots of options out there! 

Ive always wanted to try beadmaker and also Shinee wax and many new names mentioned too. Im sure ill be happy with any mentioned so will probably just go for the cheapest one lol.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Used shinee before. Tbh I wouldnt rush to buy another bottle.

Sigma by garage therapy, I'm on my third.


----------



## BsrGT (May 20, 2019)

I find old school FinishKare 425 QD to be pretty darn slick. It is even named 'extra slick final body shine'. It also has anti-static properties, making it really desirable if you live in a dusty environment. Lovely smell and easy to use product for that final wipe down.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Imprezaworks said:


> Used shinee before. Tbh I wouldnt rush to buy another bottle.
> 
> Sigma by garage therapy, I'm on my third.


A lot of love for the shinee wax. It is good but I've found myself using it less and less now. Still has that lovey spray wax glow with decent beading but I've kinda forgotten about it now and moved on


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

After something new to try out. Used bilt hamber cleaner polish and a blast of bsd. Decent combo tbh.


----------



## joey.180sx (Mar 1, 2015)

Another vote for Chemical Guys V7 here.Very easy to buff off.


----------



## PaulAT (Jun 29, 2021)

pt1 said:


> Gyeon ceramic detailer? Very good product
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


My shout too. Pretty much the same price as their standard QD as a bonus!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Done and Dusted SI especially after about an hour when it's cured

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Taxboy said:


> Done and Dusted SI especially after about an hour when it's cured
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


Yeah done and dusted Si was crazy slick after a bit of cure. Decent beading too.

V07 is quite good as well but is mostly slickness and gloss, not much beading to speak of.


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

Skin by Valeting Products (a sister company of Car Chem) 

Gtechniq C2v3.

Wax Planet Expression


----------



## RT1994 (Jun 25, 2019)

Got to be D&D Si edition for me. So so slick


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

How about CarPro reload diluted 2:1 and used as a drying aid every time you clean your car? that will be super slick and will just be topped up / increased every wash


----------



## Woodsmoke (Feb 12, 2018)

Sheep said:


> Yeah done and dusted Si was crazy slick after a bit of cure. Decent beading too.
> 
> V07 is quite good as well but is mostly slickness and gloss, not much beading to speak of.


I agree though I don't find it it unduely effects what beeding you have from you lsp if that makes sense..


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Woodsmoke said:


> I agree though I don't find it it unduely effects what beeding you have from you lsp if that makes sense..


Never tried it on top of anything fresh, so didn't notice that. My bottle exploded in a hot car so I don't have it any more to test.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I use Turtlewax Hydrophobic Sealant Wax mostly now.
Either a proper dry car then apply and buff.
Or
As a top up after pat drying the car to 99% dry then spraying onto a damp MF and just wiping over the paint as a final dry.
Look how the sponge applicator just slides off my bonnet......


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

It's very good and very cheap. On offer at car parts for less at 6.75


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

After using sigma again I really recommend trying it. I know it's a little dearer but you don't need much and I notice a difference immediately.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Imprezaworks said:


> After using sigma again I really recommend trying it. I know it's a little dearer but you don't need much and I notice a difference immediately.


It's a great product, really does add to the finish 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

100% mate. Well worth the money.


----------



## rallye666 (Jan 14, 2013)

Prima Hydromax is the slickest I’ve used. I’ve tried D&D SI, Gyeon ceramic detailer, GT sigma. All great but can’t match hydromax for slickness


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Couple more to add, P&S Dream Maker, WOWOs show stopper and the Good old Zaino Z8, and one you get over the pond called Titan Hybrid Detailer by Phoenix EOD is getting some very good reviews of late.


----------



## R60BBA (Nov 8, 2021)

Garage Therapy Two Quick Detailer is the slickest QD I have used.


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

QDX Graphene is ridiculously slick


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Of those I've tried over the years, this is what id grab.

Garage therapy sigma.
Bsd.
So wax detailing spray.
Auto finesse Glisten.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

FX protect silky detailer really surprised me lately...its as slick as P&S bead maker, its got great gloss and really durable protection! Its a great product...

I just bought and tested one more product which is CNT (carbon nano tubes) based and its also very slick and shinny...will see how it lasts over the winter!


----------



## Iceman82 (Apr 12, 2017)

Bead maker is definitely very slick but I find it interferes with ceramic beads. And on its own is poor durability. Their dream maker is even glossier. For me though homebrew carpro ech2o and reload is great over my Carpro sic.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm loving Labocosmetica Perfecta over the top of Cupido at the moment. Both are easy on / off as long is the paint is VERY clean to start with.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

The slickest I have used is Finish Kare FK425.


----------



## MikesSec (Dec 16, 2020)

Done and Dusted does it for me. I've avoided the Si version as the curing time seems to defeat the purpose of a QD.


----------



## sam1970 (Jan 21, 2017)

Probably a stupid question but can you use D and D Si over a Carnauba wax?

Thanks


----------

